# A beleza das pedras capixabas: exuberante paisagem de Ecoporanga, Águia Branca e Pancas



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Numa viagem de um sábado pelo interior capixaba, fui até Ecoporanga, no extremo noroeste do estado. 

Paisagem embasbacante, com rochedos enormes por todo percurso, além do Monumento Natural dos Pontões Capixabas, em Pancas e Águia Branca.

Vou registrar brevemente o que a paisagem capixaba oferece para o viajante.

Quem quiser ver mais de Pancas, esse é o link para outro thread
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2122766


*ÁGUIA BRANCA - ESPÍRITO SANTO*

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/24/EspiritoSanto_Municip_AguiaBranca.svg/450px-EspiritoSanto_Municip_AguiaBranca.svg.png

Área	449,630 km² [2]
População	10,055 hab. Censo IBGE/2014[3]


Colônia polonesa, Águia Branca possui um time capixaba relativamente tradicional (Real Noroeste) e muitas rochas incríveis.

01
IMG_20190223_161727870_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20190223_161525226 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20190223_161242252 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20190223_161230391 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20190223_161222676 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20190223_160921258 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07 Já em Barra do Sao Francisco, municipio vizinho
IMG_20190223_152251397_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08 Ruas de Águia Branca
IMG_20190223_120235463_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09 Matriz
IMG_20190223_115712852_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20190223_115501871_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11 Centro de Cultura Polonesa
IMG_20190223_114731233 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20190223_114713113_HDR-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20190223_114747653_HDR-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14 Baunilha, distrito de Colatina
IMG_20190223_173332889_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20190223_173248521_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20190223_173240534_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*ECOPORANGA - ESPÍRITO SANTO*










População	23 014 hab. estatísticas IBGE/2018[1]
Área	2 285,369 km² [1]

Município a noroeste do estado, dista 300 km de Vitoria. Possui boa estrutura por ser uma cidade relativamente isolada. É bonita, florida, bem cuidada. Uma bela surpresa.

01 Zona Rural, tentativa de chegar a um mirante (frustrada, muitas porteiras e estrada ruim)








[/url]IMG_20190223_142541649 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr[/IMG]

02 Centro de Ecoporanga
IMG_20190223_134759454_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20190223_134651318_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20190223_132538437_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20190223_132536062 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20190223_132534721_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20190223_132452984_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20190223_132119196_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09 Entrada da cidade... Pedras muito grandes!
IMG_20190223_130614437 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20190223_130538657_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20190223_130510749_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20190223_130421657_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20190223_130417814_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20190223_125510519 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20190223_135340_690 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20190223_135340_689 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20190223_135340_685 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20190223_085656999 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

*PANCAS - ESPÍRITO SANTO*

Já mostrei Pancas aqui, está inclusive na primeira página. Mas era nublado. Bati outras fotos, com imagens de sol.










Área	829,937 km² [3]
Distritos	Lajinha, Pancas (sede) e Vila Verde[1]
População	23 697 hab. estatísticas IBGE/2017[4]

01
IMG_20190223_112734_852 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20190223_112734_853 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20190223_112734_854 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20190223_112734_861 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20190223_090126421 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20190223_090249445 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20190223_090802113_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20190223_090948907 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20190223_090954062 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20190223_091254761 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11 Centro de Pancas
IMG_20190223_092058971_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20190223_095209566 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20190223_095300116_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20190223_095307279_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20190223_095314214_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20190223_095434184 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17 Cidade entre as pedras
IMG_20190223_095649269_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20190223_095656744_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20190223_095720708_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20190223_095724767_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20190223_095732873_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr..

22
IMG_20190223_100022948_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20190223_102623346_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24 Distrito de Vila Verde
IMG_20190223_105641598_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20190223_105715860_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## canelaverde (Mar 14, 2007)

O Espírito Santo é lindo mesmo.


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

Espectacular! Sem palavras! Essas serras do ES sao um espanto de lindas!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Amo o relevo do ES! :heart:

Belo thread, Ice...como sempre, né?

bjks


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Lindo demais! Gostaria de conhecer o norte do estado.


----------



## WallyP (Nov 20, 2004)

Essas formações rochosas no interior do ES são impressionantes.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Rocks... Rocks everywhere. Só me lembro do Eduardo Azul e seus tópicos. :lol:

Parabéns Henrique!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado amigos


----------



## bossabreezes (Aug 6, 2013)

Meu deus, que lugar espetacular. 

O interior de Espírito Santo precisa de divulgação turística ecológica. O mundo precisa ver esse revelo, garanto que vai trazer muito dinheiro, preservação ambiental e desenvolvimento sustentável pra região.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Muito show as paisagens do ES!
A empresa "Águia Branca" tem esse nome devido a essa cidade? se não me engano ela é capixaba


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

Lindíssimo e bem peculiar essa geografia de pedras do ES! Lembrei na hora da região de Guilin na China.


----------



## RodrigoVix (Jan 30, 2007)

Rekarte said:


> Muito show as paisagens do ES!
> A empresa "Águia Branca" tem esse nome devido a essa cidade? se não me engano ela é capixaba


Tbm fiquei curioso, apesar de a sede hoje ser em Cariacica a empresa surgiu em Colatina:

_"Sabendo que Vallecio Chieppe buscava um novo negócio, o empresário Ceny Judice Achiamé ofereceu a ele a Empresa de Ônibus Águia Branca, fundada em 1949 na cidade de Colatina."_

https://www.aguiabranca.com.br/Pagina/8/historia-da-aguia-branca


----------



## RodrigoVix (Jan 30, 2007)

Ice foi até no meu distrito amado, Vila Verde, morei até os 13 anos lá... Tomei um tombão nessa rampa da igreja, Boas lembranças.

As paisagens de Pancas são indescritíveis... Achei Ecoporanga bem simpática, ainda não conheço.

Excelentes fotos.


----------



## Marreco (Oct 26, 2010)

Saudades das suas fotos Ice!

Essas formações rochosas são espetaculares! Muito bom ver tudo verdinho. 

Essas fotos na estrada... você para o carro pra tirar as fotos ou só dá uma reduzida para conseguir sair umas fotos top dessas ? hahahah


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Valeu gente!!

@ Rekarte e Rodrigo

Me parece que o nome da empresa deriva da primeira linha ser Colatina x Águia Branca e, na época, Águia Branca pertencia a Colatina.

@ Marreco

Entao cara, eu sempre paro no acostamento (que também é errado), baias ou locais mais adequados. Evito bater foto dirigindo pois é muito perigoso além de ser passível de multa.


----------



## Robson Braga (Sep 17, 2009)

O ES surpreende pela profusão desses monolitos de pedra por todo canto. Cada município tem um pra chamar de seu. Essa rodovia que vai de Colatina a Ecoporanga é um deslumbre só, a cada curva uma paisagem mais bonita que a outra. 

Ecoporanga é uma cidade com uma estrutura que surpreende por ser uma cidade isolada no extremo norte e que não é polarizadora na sua região. Tem hospital, escolas, prefeitura e outros órgãos com edifícios relativamente grandes e bem cuidados.




Ice Climber said:


> Entao cara, eu sempre paro no acostamento (que também é errado), baias ou locais mais adequados. Evito bater foto dirigindo pois é muito perigoso além de ser passível de multa.


Sei ... Que :angel1: :laugh:


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

Que lugar mais lindo.


----------



## LucasHernani (Dec 26, 2014)

Que entorno natural incrível. :drool:
ES não para de surpreender.


----------



## CleitonSPecial (Dec 28, 2007)

Paisagens muito lindas! 
Sem palavras.


----------



## GilsonBarros (Feb 19, 2008)

Perfeito ! Lindo Demais. Pancas terra do meu amigo Rodrigo!

A combinação Lagoa + Rocha em Águia Branca dá vontade de ir pra lá agora conhecer.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Que coisas lindas esses lugares!! As pedras parecem que foram esculpidas a mão...Parabéns Ice..


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Esse relevo e essas formações capixabas são um espetáculo a parte, mto legal o passeio. Vai tentar ir em todas as cidades do estado?


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Valeu gente. 

@Driano

Ia fazer um mapa mas fiquei com preguiça. 

Lista de cidades que já fui no ES

- Afonso Cláudio
- Águia Branca
- Alegre
- Alfredo Chaves
- Anchieta
- Aracruz
- Atílio Vivácqua
- Baixo Guandu
- Barra de Sao Francisco
- Cachoeiro de Itapemirim
- Cariacica
- Castelo
- Colatina
- Conceição da Barra (zona rural)
- Domingos Martins
- Ecoporanga
- Fundão
- Governador Lindemberg (zona rural)
- Guaçuí
- Guarapari
- Ibatiba
- Ibitirama
- Iconha
- Itaguaçu
- Itapemirim
- Itarana
- Iúna
- Jaguaré
- Jeronimo Monteiro
- Joao Neiva
- Laranja da Terra
- Linhares
- Marataízes
- Marechal Floriano
- Marilândia
- Mimoso do Sul
- Muniz Freire
- Muqui
- Nova Venécia
- Pancas
- Pedro Canário
- Pinheiros
- Piúma
- Presidente Kennedy
- Rio Novo do Sul
- Santa Leopoldina
- Santa Maria de Jetibá
- Santa Teresa
- São Domingos do Norte
- São Gabriel da Palha
- São Mateus
- São Roque do Canaa
- Serra
- Sooretama
- Vargem Alta
- Venda Nova do Imigrante
- Viana
- Vila Velha
- Vitória

A maioria fiz thread


Essa são as outras
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_municípios_do_Espírito_Santo


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Robson Braga said:


> O ES surpreende pela profusão desses monolitos de pedra por todo canto. Cada município tem um pra chamar de seu. Essa rodovia que vai de Colatina a Ecoporanga é um deslumbre só, a cada curva uma paisagem mais bonita que a outra.
> 
> Ecoporanga é uma cidade com uma estrutura que surpreende por ser uma cidade isolada no extremo norte e que não é polarizadora na sua região. Tem hospital, escolas, prefeitura e outros órgãos com edifícios relativamente grandes e bem cuidados.
> 
> ...


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Ice Climber said:


> Valeu gente.
> 
> @Driano
> 
> ...


Imaginei que fossem mtas mas não tantas assim tb né...:lol:

Falta pouco pra vc conhecer todos os municípios mesmo.


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Sem palavras, o ES foi muito abençoado com essas paisagens naturais, o percurso do trem da Vale também passa por montanhas muito bonitas.


----------



## BrunoVix (Dec 23, 2005)

Belo thread, Ice. Valeu!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado amigos!!


----------



## valdiclei (Nov 16, 2007)

Perfeição em fotos.


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Que lugares maravilhosos tem essa região do Espírito Santo!
Tenho que conhecer!


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Lindas paisagens. Eu viajei do Rio para Vitória, por estrada, e não vi algo tão espetacular como deste lugares postados aqui. Essa é a vantagem de se viajar de ônibus ou carro de passeio - se maravilhar com o espetáculo lá fora. Valeu, Ice, pela lindas imagens. :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

Phodastico, essas pedras são um espetáculo a parte, se tivéssemos em um país descente essa região já teria um desenvolvimento turístico bem grande.


----------

